

Tough Interview Questions and the Answers Managers Want - pmiller2
http://www.microsearchsf.com/intrvucw.htm

======
adambyrtek
So they ask a predictable and stupid question, and you are supposed to deliver
a predictable and boring answer...

Great way to land your next corporate IT job!

